# hang tag placement



## veritas1 (May 5, 2007)

Do retailers prefer to have a the hang tag placed anywhere specific?

Neckline?

Armpit?

do's or dont's?



thnx


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think I read here (I think Jasonda posted it) that they usually go in the left armpit.


----------



## veritas1 (May 5, 2007)

is there a reason to go with the armpit and not the neckline?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

veritas1 said:


> is there a reason to go with the armpit and not the neckline?


Presumably so the tags are accessible to the customer when the shirts are hanging on a rack.


----------

